# FreeBSD thesis for my class



## kr651129 (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm writing a 10,000 word compare and contrast essay for school so I've chose*n* FreeBSD vs Linux, not asking for help as it's almost done but I would like to know what everyone thinks.  What are the most important FreeBSD vs Linux points I need to hit?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 10, 2012)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9294


----------

